# VW CC Eonon Write up install



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

I decided to do a quick write up on my Eonon 5153F install. As well as a video. Unit runs android 4.4.4 quad core. I just finished the install and I am extremely impressed with this thing. It is awesome. Anyone that seems to have talked it doe has never actually used it. I have nothing negative to say about it so far. The install is straight forward and easy and the functionality is great. 

Video: https://youtu.be/8CiNOM8ZnF8

Malaysk ROM https://youtu.be/ELEa8KYJN_s

Buy here: http://m.eonon.com/productShow.aspx?pno=GA5153F

I decided to go this route because, I kept seeing it pop up all over the MK6 page on FB and I picked up a "used" unopened one for really cheap so, figured why not? 

I forgot I was doing this write up so as I'm writing this the car is already apart and the OE head unit is out. I'll give some guidelines:

Tools needed: Trim removal plastics, size 20 Torx bit

1. Open front doors
2. Disconnect battery 
3. Sit in car
4. Carefully remove Trim around the radio. 
5. Use Torx bit and remove 4 screws holding in the OE unit. 
6. Pullout the unit and disconnect wires.









7. From here I decided to pull all of the aluminum trim on the dash, including the cluster. Could be optional but, I did it anyway. 
8. I also removed the "hideaway" drawers which are held in by 2 Torx screws under the trim above the drawers. 
9. Pop that thing out and disconnect the hazard switch. 
10. I popped out the vents in the middle as well. I did these two steps bc, I have not decided where I want to mount the GPS and WIFI antennas. 









11. Wait impatiently on UPS's arrival between 1-5pm......it's 2:47. 
12. UPS arrives and get to work








13. I went out and figured out where I wanted to run the GPS, mic, and WIFI. It turned out to be more of a guideline. 
14. I ran the mic into the space between the middle vent and secured it with some good ole double sided tape. 
15. I ran the GPS behind the passenger side dash trim. 
16. Finally the WIFI antenna was secured under the vent. 
17. Bring the radio out and plug it all in. Very straight forward, it's all labeled people. 
18. Do a function check
19. Carefully push the unit back in and move all the wiring around to make it fit snug. This was the hardest part so, that should tell you how easy it is.
20. Put everything back together and enjoy the new head unit 

Back Up Camera Install provided by Siili 

Since rain stopped I decided to doit.

I was able to remove only bumper on passenger side to just route the wires inside.

1. take out taillight on passengerside.








2.take screws out from bumper and pop out
(Please refer to bumper removing thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7060563-Remove-rear-bumper )
only needed to do passenger side 

3.drill the hole and mount the camera. make sure that it's centered between license plate.









4. route the wire through rubber where license plate cable is going into.









5. I used power from 12v cig on the trunk Blk/Yel is positive, brown is negative. connect power for camera and wireless unit to this.









since I used wireless unit. that's all for rear. 

front, just connect the wire to the headunit, run the power (sorry forgot to take pic)

test the camera (sorry My driveway is slope so not to see well I think)









roughly 30min to do all.












Update March 7, 2016

Update: After talking to so many people about the Audio Issue I went on a binge search and well......now I'm running a New Operating System. The New OS is a Rooted OS called Malaysk. From here I installed Viper4android which solved the audio issue right away and there is a ton of customization with it if desired. It was relatively easy after my research, I over complicated it. Now I have a completely customizable OS that I have no idea what to do with but, could do stuff if I wanted  again I'm no tech guy and I figured it out with some help. Needless to say my only complaint about the unit has been resolved. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jongordo8 (Jun 8, 2015)

I just installed the same exact unit today (returned a pioneer I had purchased about 2 weeks ago) and so far I really like it. So I peeled the plastic protector off and it appears it has a factory installed screen protector, did yours have the same thing?

Are you having any issues with Bluetooth?

I haven't figured out how to access A/C info via the screen.


So far the unit is very impressive and the screen is great.


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

jongordo8 said:


> I just installed the same exact unit today (returned a pioneer I had purchased about 2 weeks ago) and so far I really like it. So I peeled the plastic protector off and it appears it has a factory installed screen protector, did yours have the same thing?
> 
> Are you having any issues with Bluetooth?
> 
> ...


Yes it does and nope my BT is working great. A/c info no idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

vwaddict34 said:


> Yes it does and nope my BT is working great. A/c info no idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Backup camera? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jongordo8 (Jun 8, 2015)

unctucker said:


> Backup camera?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Backup camera works great, super easy to hook up. I bought the 10 dollar rf wireless kit from Amazon so I didn't even have to run a cable all the way to the unit. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

unctucker said:


> Backup camera?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


My car did not come with that as an option and I didn't install one though, the unit does support it so, I'll probably add one in the near future


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

jongordo8 said:


> Backup camera works great, super easy to hook up. I bought the 10 dollar rf wireless kit from Amazon so I didn't even have to run a cable all the way to the unit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Tell me more about this any vid of operation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jongordo8 (Jun 8, 2015)

Bluetooth works great on iPhone, on my galaxy s5 I am getting a no phone message when connected. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

jongordo8 said:


> Backup camera works great, super easy to hook up. I bought the 10 dollar rf wireless kit from Amazon so I didn't even have to run a cable all the way to the unit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Can you load a video? I have my reasons for asking and will tell them later. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

unctucker said:


> Can you load a video? I have my reasons for asking and will tell them later. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Great right up and video... I have been looking at the same unit for about 6 months..... thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jongordo8 (Jun 8, 2015)

unctucker said:


> Can you load a video? I have my reasons for asking and will tell them later. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I walked outside and took a quick video for you, hopefully this suffices.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoBwSvQBNM4

Here is the camera I am using:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005Q65ZIK?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00

and the wireless rf kit I used as well:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008Z9E4DW?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00

When I purchased my Eanon on Tuesday evening (got it in 3 days from HK to Scottsdale, really impressive) it included a free rearview camera, but I already had installed this one I purchased 2 weeks ago and was using with the pioneer I bought originally.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Great job guys.... 
To all the ones who say these do not work with our cars.... there is the proof.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jongordo8 (Jun 8, 2015)

unctucker said:


> Great job guys....
> To all the ones who say these do not work with our cars.... there is the proof.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yes indeed... And I will tell you this was way easier than getting additional harnesses to retain steering wheel controls. This is the best unit for the money, and the screen is huge! I only paid 315 shipped and that included a free rearview camera. Highly recommend to cc owners. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

jongordo8 said:


> Yes indeed... And I will tell you this was way easier than getting additional harnesses to retain steering wheel controls. This is the best unit for the money, and the screen is huge! I only paid 315 shipped and that included a free rearview camera. Highly recommend to cc owners.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

How is the Mic? I know you had questions relating to the quality.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

unctucker said:


> How is the Mic? I know you had questions relating to the quality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Works better than the OE one. No complaints 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review and info! Seeing you post this has finally pushed me to get one of these. :thumbup::thumbup:
Just purchased a few minutes ago. Can't wait to run Torque Pro on this thing. :beer:


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Great review and info! Seeing you post this has finally pushed me to get one of these. :thumbup::thumbup:
> Just purchased a few minutes ago. Can't wait to run Torque Pro on this thing. :beer:


Let me know what bluetooth adapter you get to run the Torque app.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

We should have done a bulk purchase to see what discount we could get.....oh well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

unctucker said:


> Let me know what bluetooth adapter you get to run the Torque app.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've been using an ELM327 dongle with my Galaxy S6 for some time now, never had any issues with it.
I'll be sure to let you know if it works out ok with the Eonon unit.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

http://m.eonon.com/productShow.aspx?pno=GA5153F
Before I order, can you confirm this is the correct unit? Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jongordo8 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes that is the one I have in my car. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

Have you guys had any luck running waze on it? Or would you need wifi to get all the reports on the map 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jongordo8 (Jun 8, 2015)

U need a wifi connection for waze to work, but once you do it is great. Just hotspot your phone when you get in the car and you are golden. That is how I do, one button push to enable hotspot and then it is the most powerful head unit I have ever seen 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

You should add to your DIY that the airbag connector shouldn't be unclipped. You should unclip the entire passenger airbag module from the trim piece by prying the retaining clips apart of the side.


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

DarthBajan said:


> You should add to your DIY that the airbag connector shouldn't be unclipped. You should unclip the entire passenger airbag module from the trim piece by prying the retaining clips apart of the side.


Would explain why my airbag light is on  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

As for an update, I will say I'm still very impressed with this unit. It works flawlessly and is just fantastic. I will say though that the sound quality is not as good as the OE unit. I couldn't tell at first but now using it everyday leaving work at 6am, trying to stay awake, blaring the radio isn't as crisp as it was with the OE unit. I'm running Spotify and still looking into an equalizer app that might be able to clean up the sound. It's not blurry or muffled by any means. It's just not as good as it should be. Doesn't bother me to much since I'd rather listen to my exhaust but, sometimes you want music 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

This is the only reason I have not dropped $$$ on any of these units. I have heard and read about the sound quality not being as good. I would have to find a fix to this before I would switch from oem.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

unctucker said:


> This is the only reason I have not dropped $$$ on any of these units. I have heard and read about the sound quality not being as good. I would have to find a fix to this before I would switch from oem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Though this is true it's all about preference. Everything it does is worth it to me personally. I'm sure there is a fix to improve sound quality. Whether or not I'll actually look into it is another story. Functionality of the unit is flawless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I also agree with you about the options that units provides. It's tempting but I would need to look into a way to increase the output of the unit before buying. I listen to lots of music and loud. I grew up in the 80's so.....if you were you know what I mean. Thanks for all the input with this and keep posting bro.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

unctucker said:


> I also agree with you about the options that units provides. It's tempting but I would need to look into a way to increase the output of the unit before buying. I listen to lots of music and loud. I grew up in the 80's so.....if you were you know what I mean. Thanks for all the input with this and keep posting bro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


See different preferences lol I like listening to the exhaust and beating the car to death  I'm an audio novice. Again though for $330 ($250 in my case) it was a no brainier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

Update: After talking to so many people about the Audio Issue I went on a binge search and well......now I'm running a New Operating System. The New OS is a Rooted OS called Malaysk. From here I installed Viper4android which solved the audio issue right away and there is a ton of customization with it if desired. It was relatively easy after my research, I over complicated it. Now I have a completely customizable OS that I have no idea what to do with but, could do stuff if I wanted  again I'm no tech guy and I figured it out with some help. Needless to say my only complaint about the unit has been resolved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

So where's all the integration to the OEM functionality? A/C? Nav Directions / radio / phone support in dash? VW RVC with steering angle and integration to rear and front backup sensors?










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

usaf-lt-g said:


> So where's all the integration to the OEM functionality? A/C? Nav Directions / radio / phone support in dash? VW RVC with steering angle and integration to rear and front backup sensors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my car doesn't have the option for the onscreen A/C controls so I cannot attest to that functionality. Same for NAV support in dash, not an option for my car. Again RVC is not an option that I have for my car but, the unit fully supports it, I just haven't added the camera yet. Phone support in dash works perfectly fine, Bluetooth is better than before. The call quality is much better with the external mic than it was OE and that's me running the cheap one the unit came with. The unit is capable of much more than I'm putting it through. Like I've stated before I'm no tech nut. You open the doors and it pops up on the screen. The steering wheel controls all work and they're customizable through the unit. Rooting it is super easy. I'm sure I could do a step by step video of all that you would like to see. Keep in mind I have a 2011 CC sport (base) w/manual trans. So I do not have all the options you may ask about. Comparing this unit to my OE unit is night and day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

vwaddict34 said:


> Well my car doesn't have the option for the onscreen A/C controls so I cannot attest to that functionality. Same for NAV support in dash, not an option for my car. Again RVC is not an option that I have for my car but, the unit fully supports it, I just haven't added the camera yet. Phone support in dash works perfectly fine, Bluetooth is better than before. The call quality is much better with the external mic than it was OE and that's me running the cheap one the unit came with. The unit is capable of much more than I'm putting it through. Like I've stated before I'm no tech nut. You open the doors and it pops up on the screen. The steering wheel controls all work and they're customizable through the unit. Rooting it is super easy. I'm sure I could do a step by step video of all that you would like to see. Keep in mind I have a 2011 CC sport (base) w/manual trans. So I do not have all the options you may ask about. Comparing this unit to my OE unit is night and day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if you have base CC you would get in dash navigation with OEM radio and climate controls with a "base" 2012+ CC.

I think it all comes down to personal preference. Some like OEM (including me) some like aftermarket stuff


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

OEMplusCC said:


> Even if you have base CC you would get in dash navigation with OEM radio and climate controls with a "base" 2012+ CC.
> 
> I think it all comes down to personal preference. Some like OEM (including me) some like aftermarket stuff


Well again I have a 2011 not a 2012. If I had NAV, RVC, good call quality, controllable Bluetooth Audi, and many of the other options the newer models have I probably wouldn't have bothered looking for a new unit. The price of the newer RNS Units wasn't nearly as interesting as having, pretty much, a tablet in my dash for $330. Like you said it's all preference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

vwaddict34 said:


> Well again I have a 2011 not a 2012. If I had NAV, RVC, good call quality, controllable Bluetooth Audi, and many of the other options the newer models have I probably wouldn't have bothered looking for a new unit. The price of the newer RNS Units wasn't nearly as interesting as having, pretty much, a tablet in my dash for $330. Like you said it's all preference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just to make it clear, you get in dash nav on any year with RNS unit. Also aftermarket units do not support OEM camera guided lines(separate unit in the trunk). 

Anyway $330 is still a good deal


----------



## volksccsport (Apr 15, 2014)

usaf-lt-g said:


> So where's all the integration to the OEM functionality? A/C? Nav Directions / radio / phone support in dash? VW RVC with steering angle and integration to rear and front backup sensors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to make some trade offs when going with an android unit vs an rns unit. There are things an rns unit can do that an android cant and vice versa. Especially considering how much an rns unit costs vs what benefits it has over an android unit it quickly becomes a no brainer. if you have auto climate control then both units will show it on screen, if not then neither will. if you have a rvc then both will show it (not sure about steering angle or parking sensors though). They both show open doors, and they both offer bluetooth connectivity for your phone. The main drawbacks of an android are MFD related, they dont show much if any information on it, and of course the fit and finish of an actual volkswagen unit. 

The benefits of an android are the fact that it's an android. anything you don't like you can more than likely change. Don't like the stock EQ? download a different one. want to watch youtube red? just download the app. dont like the supplied maps? download any one you want (Google navigation is my favorite). so far i rooted my head unit and i can control pandora with my steering wheel control to skip tracks. I also have my own Mobile data line for my radio. and i was pleasantly surprised that audio quality stayed almost the same from my rcd-510. I didn't have a fancy dynaudio setup.

both units have there benefits but i think the surprisingly sturdy build of these chinese head units coupled with an almost unlimited amount of customisations thanks to android makes this a pretty good deal at a fraction of the cost of a rns headunit.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm not understanding why all the negativity towards this unit. So what if it does not show navigation direction in the dash screen, you have a 8.5 inch screen to view. No AC controls on screen, you have the controls at your fingertips. He can take the $700 he saved from buying an OEM unit and put it to good use somewhere else. It's just very frustrating seeing all this posted here when the options for everything everyone is asking about is clearly available on models they sale.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

vwaddict34 said:


> Update: After talking to so many people about the Audio Issue I went on a binge search and well......now I'm running a New Operating System. The New OS is a Rooted OS called Malaysk. From here I installed Viper4android which solved the audio issue right away and there is a ton of customization with it if desired. It was relatively easy after my research, I over complicated it. Now I have a completely customizable OS that I have no idea what to do with but, could do stuff if I wanted  again I'm no tech guy and I figured it out with some help. Needless to say my only complaint about the unit has been resolved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Bro, I love Viper Roms.
What Rom are you running? Pictures ?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

unctucker said:


> Congrats Bro, I live Viper Roms.
> What Rom are you running? Pictures ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I'm about to link in a video. I put malaysk onto it. I don't really know what I'm doing  so tons of guess work lol as for the negativity, it's cool, everyone has their own opinion. Even the people that have never ran something are going to knock it. It fits, functions, and looks like it belongs in the car. It's completely customizable and I really enjoy it. This scene has always been this way man. If it's not in the "norm" it's not right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

Short sorta video of the system. Will be doing a longer, more detailed, one here soon. 

http://youtu.be/YVPJOmr9c3U


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volksccsport (Apr 15, 2014)

unctucker said:


> I'm not understanding why all the negativity towards this unit. So what if it does not show navigation direction in the dash screen, you have a 8.5 inch screen to view. No AC controls on screen, you have the controls at your fingertips. He can take the $700 he saved from buying an OEM unit and put it to good use somewhere else. It's just very frustrating seeing all this posted here when the options for everything everyone is asking about is clearly available on models they sale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I think they just want to show off that they have a more expensive oem unit and think they feel superior. I have this unit and I think it's way better than an rns-510. And once again it does show a/c info on screen. You just need auto climate control. It does everything the oem one does except mfd stuff. And the sound quality is great. 

To op. You should download Nova launcher instead of the oem one it's much better.


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

volksccsport said:


> To op. You should download Nova launcher instead of the oem one it's much better.


What exactly is it for? Lol can't tell I'm a noob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volksccsport (Apr 15, 2014)

vwaddict34 said:


> What exactly is it for? Lol can't tell I'm a noob
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It changed the look of your home screen and let's you put widgets on your screen. And you should also install xposed framework so you can change the dpi of your screen so the apps don't look so huge on the screen. I'll post a video soon to show all the tweaks I did


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

volksccsport said:


> It changed the look of your home screen and let's you put widgets on your screen. And you should also install xposed framework so you can change the dpi of your screen so the apps don't look so huge on the screen. I'll post a video soon to show all the tweaks I did


See lol it took me forever just to figure out how to install the Malaysk.....super easy once I figured it out but, yea lost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Since I had to pull off a bunch of paneling and run the 4motion harness, I went ahead and installed my GA5153F this past weekend.
I will agree with you that installation is pretty straight forward, especially if you're not installing any of the extra stuff.
I plan on running the additional mic to the factory location in the overhead console, but I'm waiting until I pull the headliner to get covered first.
The stock software works surprisingly well, I managed to setup the wifi tethering on my rooted Galaxy S6 without any issues.
Apps install just like they would on any other Android device; I have yet to install an app that doesn't work with the unit.
I will more than likely be installing the Malaysk rom soon, since I prefer to tweak things a bit further than the factory rom allows.
The camera DVR function looks pretty interesting. I plan on installing another camera for track day use and as a general dash cam.
As for the reverse camera that came with it, it functions well, good visibility. From looking at the wiring setup however, I am tempted to grab an OE camera 
and see if I can't get it to function with the Eonon unit. If I have to use additional electronics to make the motor work, it's not something I can't do with an Arduino or Raspberry Pi Zero.
I'm also interested in seeing if I can't get a factory USB port (on the shifter surround) wired up to the USB cable. Shouldn't be too hard.

All in all though, I really like the Eonon unit. Everyone at the shop that has checked it out was pretty impressed by the fit and finish of the unit for the price as well. :thumbup:


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Since I had to pull off a bunch of paneling and run the 4motion harness, I went ahead and installed my GA5153F this past weekend.
> I will agree with you that installation is pretty straight forward, especially if you're not installing any of the extra stuff.
> I plan on running the additional mic to the factory location in the overhead console, but I'm waiting until I pull the headliner to get covered first.
> The stock software works surprisingly well, I managed to setup the wifi tethering on my rooted Galaxy S6 without any issues.
> ...


Awesome man. I would definitely suggest viper4android and Nova launcher makes a huge difference 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

I've used Nova launcher before, but I've never heard of viper4android, I'll check it out this weekend though. :beer:


----------



## volksccsport (Apr 15, 2014)

vwaddict34 said:


> Awesome man. I would definitely suggest viper4android and Nova launcher makes a huge difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took my advice. Awesome 👍


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

What ROOT method was used and do you guys have links to the ROOT process as well as the Viper4android used?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

unctucker said:


> What ROOT method was used and do you guys have links to the ROOT process as well as the Viper4android used?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


this is a good page with a lot of general info about these head units http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Hui_Fei_Type

XDA forum is where I learned everything so far. Tons of info on there and a section dedicated to android head units 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyvaz (Aug 8, 2009)

Just ordered this unit for my '10 CC R Line. Hope to have it installed this weekend if it comes in time. Thanks for all the info on this thread. Very helpful in making my decision.


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

joeyvaz said:


> Just ordered this unit for my '10 CC R Line. Hope to have it installed this weekend if it comes in time. Thanks for all the info on this thread. Very helpful in making my decision.


Awesome man. Let us know how it goes. I highly recommend rooting it and viper4android as well as nova launcher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

volksccsport said:


> Took my advice. Awesome


Yes I did! Best mod for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

http://youtu.be/Dy7DCQwA4EE

Drive home from work I work nights, empty straight roads, cry about safety all you like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

First off, great write-up.

I've got an 09 CC Sport, no frills head unit... bottom of the line... anything else is a step up. This article has inspired me to not settle. I've ordered the head-unit (Eonon GA5153) as well as the backup camera and wireless video transceiver you recommended... wireless video transceiver... brilliant. 

Question about the backup camera and wireless transceiver... what did you tap into for power? I accept the fact that I may have to <cringe>... drill a hole in the trunk (although, I'm sure inconspicuous). But with this car being so attune to power fluctuations and such, I'm concerned of potential fault codes or dash warning lights triggered by the additional power thievery, at least if tapped into something trunkside. But I'm confident you have a savvy and brilliant solution to this engineering obstacle.

Never had a car with a backup camera before, or Internet, or touchscreen, or built-in NAV, or MP3 player, or video player, or color... ought to be cool.

Thanks.


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

superdave67 said:


> First off, great write-up.
> 
> I've got an 09 CC Sport, no frills head unit... bottom of the line... anything else is a step up. This article has inspired me to not settle. I've ordered the head-unit (Eonon GA5153) as well as the backup camera and wireless video transceiver you recommended... wireless video transceiver... brilliant.
> 
> ...


This is the man you need to talk to about the camera set up. I have yet to purchase as I just bought an MKIV to tinker with  can't help myself












jongordo8 said:


> Here is the camera I am using:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005Q65ZIK?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00
> 
> and the wireless rf kit I used as well:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008Z9E4DW?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00.



I'm wondering about the power as well so I'm looking forward to a response 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jongordo8 (Jun 8, 2015)

superdave67 said:


> First off, great write-up.
> 
> I've got an 09 CC Sport, no frills head unit... bottom of the line... anything else is a step up. This article has inspired me to not settle. I've ordered the head-unit (Eonon GA5153) as well as the backup camera and wireless video transceiver you recommended... wireless video transceiver... brilliant.
> 
> ...


So I tapped into the 12 volt cigarette power port on the right of the trunk liner...easier than trying to deed it through the trunk lid to the rear lights. So the cigarette power. Literally just 2 of these connectors and I was done, took less than 15 minutes to drill the hole, get to the wires, and make the connections. 
http://www.amazon.com/ABN-Gauge-Solderless-Splice-Connector/dp/B00PR52AHE



Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Have you guys tried a 3g dongle for the Internet connection? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

unctucker said:


> Have you guys tried a 3g dongle for the Internet connection?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Nope but, interested. Sprint slowed my "unlimited data" to a crawl last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Would be great if someone could try it, I don't see why it wouldn't though. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

vwaddict34 said:


> http://youtu.be/Dy7DCQwA4EE
> 
> Drive home from work I work nights, empty straight roads, cry about safety all you like.
> 
> ...


Somebody needs to film themselves watching this video (while driving) of you watching a video while driving. Meta-Eonon.


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

jongordo8 said:


> So I tapped into the 12 volt cigarette power port on the right of the trunk liner...easier than trying to deed it through the trunk lid to the rear lights. So the cigarette power. Literally just 2 of these connectors and I was done, took less than 15 minutes to drill the hole, get to the wires, and make the connections.
> http://www.amazon.com/ABN-Gauge-Solderless-Splice-Connector/dp/B00PR52AHE


Holy Cow! There's a 12V cigarette lighter in my trunk! Did not know that. Cool. Yes, makes things a lot easier.


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

superdave67 said:


> Holy Cow! There's a 12V cigarette lighter in my trunk! Did not know that. Cool. Yes, makes things a lot easier.


EDIT: ... the trunk.


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

*UPDATE* unit is still working fantastic. I reinstalled the Malasyk ROM as I forgot to install a few of the driver files. This unit is absolutely fantastic. I have found that steaming music through the BT app is way less of a data hog rather then streaming with wifi hotspot lol no malfunctions or complaints. If it would've came with the car when I bought it I'd have believed it belonged in it. Still yet to install DVR cam or RVC. Wrapped up in an MKIV I'm trying to flip right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed_Starkey (Mar 14, 2016)

I expected my unit to be here by now, but it won't arrive until Tuesday. Even though it is coming with a free camera, I'm thinking about getting a factory emblem cam, just cause I like how it flips down when you put the car in reverse.

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

Ed_Starkey said:


> I expected my unit to be here by now, but it won't arrive until Tuesday. Even though it is coming with a free camera, I'm thinking about getting a factory emblem cam, just cause I like how it flips down when you put the car in reverse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


Agree with you here. I've yet to decide on which one I want to go with. It's worth the wait. Again I highly suggest modifying the unit. At least root it otherwise you will not be impressed with the sound quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed_Starkey (Mar 14, 2016)

Install compete, root process underway 😎









By the way, where can I find a source for those stupid drawer springs? My car swallowed one somewhere behind the dash...

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed_Starkey (Mar 14, 2016)

OK, I HATE the new system font and the new radio theme! I most definitely do something about that!  

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

Ed_Starkey said:


> OK, I HATE the new system font and the new radio theme! I most definitely do something about that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


Install nova launcher  what's the radio layout look like? There are a couple different versions for malaysk I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

vwaddict34 said:


> Install nova launcher  what's the radio layout look like? There are a couple different versions for malaysk I believe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not Eonon, but here it is with nova.








Xperia digital clock from sony for clock.
I'm getting wireless rear view camera so I'll add write up on here once I gets it tomorrow and start process


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

siili said:


> It's not Eonon, but here it is with nova.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome man. What unit is it? Looks exactly the same so guessing it's the same manufacture just different brand name? Post the write up and I'll move it to the top of the thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

vwaddict34 said:


> Awesome man. What unit is it? Looks exactly the same so guessing it's the same manufacture just different brand name? Post the write up and I'll move it to the top of the thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought it off ebay. was like 229 with shipping. and it's dual core unit so must be one generation before eonon unit on this thread.
basically all wiring are same. had built in wifi with 4.4.4.
should be arriving tomorrow I didn't buy the emblem unit for camera, so it will be fun placing camera as well...


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

siili said:


> Bought it off ebay. was like 229 with shipping. and it's dual core unit so must be one generation before eonon unit on this thread.
> basically all wiring are same. had built in wifi with 4.4.4.
> should be arriving tomorrow I didn't buy the emblem unit for camera, so it will be fun placing camera as well...


Looking forward to learning from your headache lol still torn between the emblem and just a cheapo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

vwaddict34 said:


> Looking forward to learning from your headache lol still torn between the emblem and just a cheapo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 only thing I can see already is since camera will be mounted between the license plate lights, routing wires and also if there is enough space to fit in.... I'll keep you posted.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I got the rear view camera, checked through removing panel on the trunk today.
license plate light wire comes from passenger side, so as the 12v socket. 
so I'll see if I can remove passenger side tail light and bolts on that side to reach wires to put rearview camera center between the license plate lights.
seems to be pretty easy once get bumper off a little to reach location.

drill hole put camera, wire is long enough to go inside of truck to connect power cable, transmitter and power. inside of truck.(easier troubleshooting later)
receiver side is going under tray next to steering. I have video cable run to there already. just need to tap in power wire and ground wire I have setup for radar detector wiring I setup.

btw, I do I make image size smaller on the post???(sorry for large pic)


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

siili said:


> I got the rear view camera, checked through removing panel on the trunk today.
> license plate light wire comes from passenger side, so as the 12v socket.
> so I'll see if I can remove passenger side tail light and bolts on that side to reach wires to put rearview camera center between the license plate lights.
> seems to be pretty easy once get bumper off a little to reach location.


If you get the flip badge camera, it's important to note that you CANNOT use the trunk 12V+ if you want your trunk handle to function when the car isn't running.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

cj8 said:


> If you get the flip badge camera, it's important to note that you CANNOT use the trunk 12V+ if you want your trunk handle to function when the car isn't running.


nope I didn't get that one. since It cost same as what I paid for headunit. not worse paying that much for me.
I'll add write up for the non flip camera here.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

siili said:


> nope I didn't get that one. since It cost same as what I paid for headunit. not worse paying that much for me.
> I'll add write up for the non flip camera here.


I know, they're pricey and that sucks. I got an aftermarket emblem one for about $180


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

cj8 said:


> I know, they're pricey and that sucks. I got an aftermarket emblem one for about $180


yeah that's what I saw prices on ebay. I spedn 180 on the headunit with rearview camera, but one came with was bit too large and won't fit in place I wanted.(I had same camera put on my Murano was PIA to wire) so I ordred smaller camera with wireless unit. only 20 bucks extra for me and still look pretty much like stock(like other cars with rear view camera)


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

siili said:


> yeah that's what I saw prices on ebay. I spedn 180 on the headunit with rearview camera, but one came with was bit too large and won't fit in place I wanted.(I had same camera put on my Murano was PIA to wire) so I ordred smaller camera with wireless unit. only 20 bucks extra for me and still look pretty much like stock(like other cars with rear view camera)


Nice!!! I haven't replaced my head unit yet but I'm definitely considering one of the Eonons when the time comes.


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

siili said:


> I got the rear view camera, checked through removing panel on the trunk today.
> license plate light wire comes from passenger side, so as the 12v socket.
> so I'll see if I can remove passenger side tail light and bolts on that side to reach wires to put rearview camera center between the license plate lights.
> seems to be pretty easy once get bumper off a little to reach location.
> ...


Awesome man. No worries about big pics. Looking forward to the write up please link where to buy the camera and quality on the unit screen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

vwaddict34 said:


> Awesome man. No worries about big pics. Looking forward to the write up please link where to buy the camera and quality on the unit screen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep I'll post step by step and also pic from headunit also. prob is that I live in NY ans supposed to rain all week from tonight......:banghead:


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

siili said:


> Yep I'll post step by step and also pic from headunit also. prob is that I live in NY ans supposed to rain all week from tonight......:banghead:


Brah I'm in the Seattle area lol rain is life  but, your write up is going to influence my next purchase. Once I sell this 2nd MKIV treating the CC to a few more things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Since rain stopped I decided to doit.

I was able to remove only bumper on passenger side to just route the wires inside.

1. take out taillight on passengerside.








2.take screws out from bumper and pop out
(Please refer to bumper removing thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7060563-Remove-rear-bumper )
only needed to do passenger side 

3.drill the hole and mount the camera. make sure that it's centered between license plate.









4. route the wire through rubber where license plate cable is going into.









5. I used power from 12v cig on the trunk Blk/Yel is positive, brown is negative. connect power for camera and wireless unit to this.









since I used wireless unit. that's all for rear. 

front, just connect the wire to the headunit, run the power (sorry forgot to take pic)

test the camera (sorry My driveway is slope so not to see well I think)









roughly 30min to do all.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

siili said:


> roughly 30min to do all.


Wow. Mine took nearly a week, working on it for about an average of an hour a day. First day was longer, about 5 hours of interior disassembly and reassembly and each day after that was troubleshooting wiring.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

cj8 said:


> Wow. Mine took nearly a week, working on it for about an average of an hour a day. First day was longer, about 5 hours of interior disassembly and reassembly and each day after that was troubleshooting wiring.


yep that's why I went with this camera with wireless connection.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

siili said:


> yep that's why I went with this camera with wireless connection.


Picture of the final install in the license area??


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

cj8 said:


> Picture of the final install in the license area??


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh I didn't even see that up there!!! Doesn't look too bad! Definitely worth the time difference!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

cj8 said:


> Oh I didn't even see that up there!!! Doesn't look too bad! Definitely worth the time difference!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep. now I'm kinda tempted to install this though....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151495272347?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

siili said:


> yep. now I'm kinda tempted to install this though....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151495272347?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Awesome man thanks for the write up. I linked it into the first thread. What camera did you go with? And which wireless kit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

vwaddict34 said:


> Awesome man thanks for the write up. I linked it into the first thread. What camera did you go with? And which wireless kit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131567266624?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

siili said:


> This one.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131567266624?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


How's it look in the dark?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCantona7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Just about to start my install. 

A couple questions:

1) Did you use the OEM GPS Antenna or the one that came with the unit?

2) I think you posted earlier you swapped the bluetooth mic. Any issues? Would you go back to the OEM mic?

3) Where did you route the USB Input? (for screen mirroring with Android devices)

4) Any other tips you could offer or things you would have done differently?

TIA


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

vwaddict34 said:


> How's it look in the dark?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not bad at all. but angle is bit too low. so I'll have to shave case to raise angle about 3~5degrees upwards. I'll post the mods once I got it where I want it.


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

I've only had the head unit for a day (literally, got it installed 4/4/16), and I've got four minor gripes with the Eonon GA5153F.

1. It's rather hard to see the display with polarized sunglasses. So when I am going through the songs or trying to navigate the... Navigator, I have to slide down my shades. But I suppose that's common with most of these types of radios/displays.

2. At night, the display is just slightly too bright. It kinda lights up the car a little too much. It needs to have two or three more dimmer settings. I added a blank screen that I can swipe to devoid of any icons. Helps out a bit.

3. The over head Bluetooth connection light never goes green... only amber. I guess that's just a byproduct of the fact that the factory Bluetooth connection isn't being used anymore, and I'll just have to live with it. I wish I could just make it green full-time.

4. It takes just a little too long to boot up when you turn on the car. The backup/reverse camera shows up rather quickly though, before the full boot up... go figure.

As I said, these are all minor gripes.... and the pros greatly out-weigh the cons. It's very responsive, looks fabulous, and does everything I need it to. But that's coming from the bottom of the line, stock monochrome 6-disc CD changer (which I've never used) pos radio.

Over all... still two thumbs up.


----------



## Ed_Starkey (Mar 14, 2016)

@vwaddict34 Now that I've upgraded to Malaysk firmware released March 17th, and now the system font is changeable, so that has fixed all my previous concerns.

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

Ed_Starkey said:


> @vwaddict34 Now that I've upgraded to Malaysk firmware released March 17th, and now the system font is changeable, so that has fixed all my previous concerns.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


Awesome man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

superdave67 said:


> I've only had the head unit for a day (literally, got it installed 4/4/16), and I've got four minor gripes with the Eonon GA5153F.
> 
> 1. It's rather hard to see the display with polarized sunglasses. So when I am going through the songs or trying to navigate the... Navigator, I have to slide down my shades. But I suppose that's common with most of these types of radios/displays.
> 
> ...


Definitely download a brightness app. I work 10pm-6am I feel like I only drive in the dark. I set the app at 35% and it does exactly what I'd like. 

Never noticed the BT light and now I'll refuse to look for it lol 

Boot up is well, a tablet. 

Definitely root it bc you will get tired of the poor audio quality. I didn't notice it at first but, viper4android works wonders. As well as being able to over boost the CPU. Overall awesome feedback 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed_Starkey (Mar 14, 2016)

I will say one additional thing. Being a software engineer myself, I recognize the amount of work put in to turn this head unit into something marvelous! You can't get these features in any other unit out there, not to mention for such a steal of a price. 

Everyone who rooted with Malaysk's firmware should drop him a few dollars through PayPal to give him some compensation on a job well done!

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## VeeDblYu (May 27, 2011)

Still happy with the Eonon? I was considering one of those or a Joying version (no branding on the front which is nice and runs 5.1 vs 4.4.4 on Eonon) bc they resemble a stock unit so much. Or at a higher price but less OEM a Pioneer AVIC-7100NEX, which has full MDF integration and found one new on eBay for 680 shipped, still 330 more than the Joying. I currently have a RNS510 with only bt phone but would like phone/audio bt and a little more power to the speakers (plan on upgrading them soon anyway).


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

VeeDblYu said:


> Still happy with the Eonon? I was considering one of those or a Joying version (no branding on the front which is nice and runs 5.1 vs 4.4.4 on Eonon) bc they resemble a stock unit so much. Or at a higher price but less OEM a Pioneer AVIC-7100NEX, which has full MDF integration and found one new on eBay for 680 shipped, still 330 more than the Joying. I currently have a RNS510 with only bt phone but would like phone/audio bt and a little more power to the speakers (plan on upgrading them soon anyway).


In the car running Spotify and maps house shopping. Still love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCantona7 (Dec 31, 2015)

vwaddict34 said:


> In the car running Spotify and maps house shopping. Still love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey man, did you use the stock bluetooth mic or use the mic that came with the unit? Still happy with the decision?

Same question for the GPS antenna. Did you stick with stock or the one that came with the unit?

How is the quality of the wifi antenna? I've considered getting one with a bit more range, but I have an Android phone so I can just use screen mirror to use Waze on the head unit if I don't feel like tethering. 

TIA. 

About to install this damn thing, I just wanted to get some of those questions answered first.


----------



## Ed_Starkey (Mar 14, 2016)

KingCantona7 said:


> Hey man, did you use the stock bluetooth mic or use the mic that came with the unit? Still happy with the decision?
> 
> Same question for the GPS antenna. Did you stick with stock or the one that came with the unit?
> 
> ...


The internal mic and received audio from the unit is deplorable. You can barely hear the caller even with volume at maximum. GPS and Wi-Fi antennas are great though, as I can get Wi-Fi from my house when I'm in my attached garage, around 70 ft from my wireless router.

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCantona7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ed_Starkey said:


> The internal mic and received audio from the unit is deplorable. You can barely hear the caller even with volume at maximum. GPS and Wi-Fi antennas are great though, as I can get Wi-Fi from my house when I'm in my attached garage, around 70 ft from my wireless router.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


Cheers. I have 2013 so I'm wondering if that would make a difference. 

I remember reading about issues with the OEM bluetooth in earlier models, but seem to be less common on newer models. 

Have you rooted with Malaysk?

@vwaddict34, any input?


----------



## Ed_Starkey (Mar 14, 2016)

KingCantona7 said:


> Cheers. I have 2013 so I'm wondering if that would make a difference.
> 
> I remember reading about issues with the OEM bluetooth in earlier models, but seem to be less common on newer models.
> 
> ...


My OEM BlueTooth was awesome! But it was a significantly noticeable downgrade using Bluetooth with the Eonon unit. Hell, most of the time I just turn my Bluetooth off because I simply can't hear the other party.

I did root with Malaysk's firmware and it was a godsend! 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCantona7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ed_Starkey said:


> My OEM BlueTooth was awesome! But it was a significantly noticeable downgrade using Bluetooth with the Eonon unit. Hell, most of the time I just turn my Bluetooth off because I simply can't hear the other party.
> 
> I did root with Malaysk's firmware and it was a godsend!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


Well ****. I do a lot of work from the road so I'm on bluetooth all the damn time.

Going to try it with the stock mic, but it sounds like the bluetooth module is dodgy so not sure how much difference the mic will make.


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

KingCantona7 said:


> Hey man, did you use the stock bluetooth mic or use the mic that came with the unit? Still happy with the decision?
> 
> Same question for the GPS antenna. Did you stick with stock or the one that came with the unit?
> 
> ...


Definitely should watch the video attached in the original thread. It answers your questions. I used the external mic that came with the unit. I plan to switch it for a better one but, it works perfectly fine. I ran it between the center vent. 

Wifi and GPS work great. Been using it a ton for house hunting right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCantona7 (Dec 31, 2015)

vwaddict34 said:


> Definitely should watch the video attached in the original thread. It answers your questions. I used the external mic that came with the unit. I plan to switch it for a better one but, it works perfectly fine. I ran it between the center vent.
> 
> Wifi and GPS work great. Been using it a ton for house hunting right now.
> 
> ...


Cheers. I'm going to try a couple of different mics I have laying around. 

Vid is super helpful :thumbup:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

vwaddict34 said:


> How's it look in the dark?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


works fine in the dark.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I'm working on radio issue. since I'm not using the Eonon unit but I might found the reason why radio has bad reception.
once I receive what I need and test I'll let all you know improving the radio signal.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Ok, so this is the info on antenna.

My original had satellite radio so if you don't have it may not apply to you.

when I received my head unit, there is connector to green connection. found out that was satellite antenna.
so I ordered correct one on ebay.








they have 2 separate connector which has to connected to antenna piece that has 2 connection.(I think there is 2 antenna so if you connect both you have lot better reception)
due to the white connector side, had to slice the nail on green side to plug in nicely








then connecting to antenna








and wrap with electrical tape.









now radio have really good reception and I can select all stations around here... (which only picking up 1 station before)
this is what I bought on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/381347631691?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

forgot to add.

if you see this white plug and other connector (2wires in one connector)
this white plug is not the right one for radio. but you need end like this to connect to other one (green plug which is the new radio wire)


----------



## street_peddler (Nov 6, 2010)

by any chance have you used a classic style ipod with it? I have the 5153w with capacitive buttons. I connect my classic 80gb ipod to the 30pin wire that came with it shows my ipods name but says no music. and none of the controls work. 

Any idea by any chance. Waiting for eonon to respond to my question.


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Great write-up. Looking to order one myself and replacing my RCD510. One question though, does the stock aux work with the eonon?


----------



## Ed_Starkey (Mar 14, 2016)

jimmyfloyd said:


> Great write-up. Looking to order one myself and replacing my RCD510. One question though, does the stock aux work with the eonon?


You mean the one in the armrest compartment?

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Ed_Starkey said:


> You mean the one in the armrest compartment?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


Yes, the one in the armrest


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

Installed Joying Mod# JY-VL130. Think is the same just different buttons. It's Lollypop 5.1 OS


----------



## KingCantona7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Anyone fixed the radio antenna on this thing?

I get horrible radio signal everywhere.


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

jimmyfloyd said:


> Yes, the one in the armrest


Does anyone know if the armrest aux will work with the eonon?


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

Negative, the AUX IN will not work. Unless you can find an adaptor to USB.


----------



## VeeDblYu (May 27, 2011)

Yeah the AUX won't work (as well as MDF stuff, OE calling/music...remember to disconnect and bluetooth module you have as well) but I'm going to be using this since it has an AUX/USB (amazon link) in on it. 

Got the Joying unit myself and love it - some things you definitely need to tweak to make it as good as my old RNS-510 (stock nav unit) but it's so much more capable

Ordered the euro cup holder and was going to mount that in the back of the cup holder.


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

VeeDblYu said:


> Yeah the AUX won't work (as well as MDF stuff, OE calling/music...remember to disconnect and bluetooth module you have as well) but I'm going to be using this since it has an AUX/USB (amazon link) in on it.
> 
> Got the Joying unit myself and love it - some things you definitely need to tweak to make it as good as my old RNS-510 (stock nav unit) but it's so much more capable
> 
> Ordered the euro cup holder and was going to mount that in the back of the cup holder.


Thanks guys for your answers. I went ahead and ordered one today as well as the following adapter from eBay:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/3ft-Car-Dashb...Video-Cable-/171991749257?txnId=1545822034007

Thinking of installing the USB and aux in the glovebox or armrest.


----------



## Ed_Starkey (Mar 14, 2016)

So just a few comments after using the unit for a few months.

Startup is kinda slow. If you pull out your phone and text the better half to let them know you're on your way then it is minimized. But it most definitely can't be ignored.

The radio reception sucks without taking the steps required to hook up the antenna properly as previous post have already outlined.


Bluetooth playback audio is way too low. Currently don't have a solution, other than to use my phone normally.


And now for the bad news:
So the other day, I was playing some techno channel off of the PCRadio app on my commute home. It was a nice day, around 75F and I had the unit at near max volume. After 45 minutes, it went into thermal shutdown! I thought I killed it because even after twenty minutes, the unit wouldn't come back on. Luckily, I had nothing else to do, Syu I just went home. The next day the unit powered up and seems to beer working fine. But being in the electronic new product development industry, this tells me that either they should have used active cooling if they didn't, more active cooling with a larger heatsink if they did or the output stage needs the ability to reduce its output in a thermal control
loop. Losing the capability of the whole system due to high temps is unacceptable. 



Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Great thread for information about this unit.

Where did you guys place the wi-fi hot-spot cable/antenna? Thinking of placing it in one of the hideaway drawers. 

Regarding the gps antenna, where is the best place to install it? Behind the vents?

Is it necessary to remove the drawers during for the installation of the unit and the antennas?

Sorry for all the questions, NEVER installed a car radio before BUT wanna give this a try since It seems to be quite straight forward


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

Ed_Starkey said:


> So just a few comments after using the unit for a few months.
> 
> Startup is kinda slow. If you pull out your phone and text the better half to let them know you're on your way then it is minimized. But it most definitely can't be ignored.
> 
> ...


You really need to install viper4android after rooting. It takes care of the audio issue. 

Thermal shut down is new to me. Hasn't happened yet in mine. I have had it restart randomly once or twice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

KingCantona7 said:


> Anyone fixed the radio antenna on this thing?
> 
> I get horrible radio signal everywhere.


did you get the antenna adaptor with 2 connectors? mine is not Eonon(but same hardware) so it doesn't come with which I bought over ebay.


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Eagerly awainting the Arrival of my eonon unit. Hoping to install it tomorrow. 

Where did you guys place the wi-fi and GPS antenna?


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

jimmyfloyd said:


> Eagerly awainting the Arrival of my eonon unit. Hoping to install it tomorrow.
> 
> Where did you guys place the wi-fi and GPS antenna?


GPS you can slide it in above headunit but I'm thinking it to move it somewhere for better signal. When I go to NYC I get signal lost easily.... 
wifi antenna, mine had small antenna already on behind the headunit, which you can buy better one on ebay or local store like microcenter if you have one near you.


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

siili said:


> GPS you can slide it in above headunit but I'm thinking it to move it somewhere for better signal. When I go to NYC I get signal lost easily....
> wifi antenna, mine had small antenna already on behind the headunit, which you can buy better one on ebay or local store like microcenter if you have one near you.


Thanks! 

Placed the gps antenna above the headunit in the slot under the two drawers. Wi-fi antenna in the glove box.

Installed it yesterday, works great BUT couldn't find a way to drag the aux in and USB cables to the glovebox which was my original plan.

Where did you place the USB and aux in cables?


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

jimmyfloyd said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Placed the gps antenna above the headunit in the slot under the two drawers. Wi-fi antenna in the glove box.
> 
> ...


I ran the USB under the steering wheel. But, I only have a flash drive, loaded with Malaysk ram, plugged into it. 

Didn't bother with AUX.....I just use BT. 

I will continue to preach rooting and viper4android. You will be sick of the poor audio quality in not time without it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

vwaddict34 said:


> I ran the USB under the steering wheel. But, I only have a flash drive, loaded with Malaysk ram, plugged into it.
> 
> Didn't bother with AUX.....I just use BT.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Thinking of rooting it BUT have never tried rooting any of My android devices. Difficult? Have also figured out that the aux isn't necessary since the unit has BT. 

Have a problem with a buzzing static noise from the unit, might have to order an antenns adapter to get rid of the buzzing. Constant when unit is on regardless of mode radio, cd etc


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

jimmyfloyd said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thinking of rooting it BUT have never tried rooting any of My android devices. Difficult? Have also figured out that the aux isn't necessary since the unit has BT.
> 
> Have a problem with a buzzing static noise from the unit, might have to order an antenns adapter to get rid of the buzzing. Constant when unit is on regardless of mode radio, cd etc


Yea I can still hear a slight buzz. Malasyk is really easy to install and rooting it is even easier. The XDA forums have a whole section dedicated to the Eonon. You can google the root code, I'm sorry I don't remember it anymore. It's an awesome unit, just needs some tweaking. I'm not computer guy by any means. Complete noob and figured it out. You'll be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Apr 19, 2016)

Just finished the eonon install, bought an antenna adapter which improved the radio reception. Also placed the USB and aux inputs in the glovebox, real pita to drag all the wires though. 

Attatched the gps antenna above the headunit in a slot that fits well. Good reception and no issues so far. Also dragged the wi-fi antenna to the glovebox.

Amazing unit and a great upgrade from my rcd510.


----------



## vwaddict34 (Jan 22, 2016)

Been out of the loop for a bit. House buying is time consuming. The unit is still running perfect. I love it. 

I updated the the video links as my email was disabled and I lost my YouTube channel. Everything should be up and working again now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeeDblYu (May 27, 2011)

vwaddict34 said:


> Yea I can still hear a slight buzz. Malasyk is really easy to install and rooting it is even easier. The XDA forums have a whole section dedicated to the Eonon. You can google the root code, I'm sorry I don't remember it anymore. It's an awesome unit, just needs some tweaking. I'm not computer guy by any means. Complete noob and figured it out. You'll be fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still love my joying unit - using Nokia HERE Offline Maps, and bluetooth music mostly on the unit. Mine has fairly weak radio reception and has a scratchyness to it when playing audio over bluetooth. Stored music on the unit sounds amazing though, I'd say an improvement over my RNS510 I had in it, and boot time is roughly the same tbh. I have it rooted with Viper installed and really didn't do anything for me except the equalizer is nice to use. Any have suggestions for static over bluetooth?


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Finally took the leap*

I realize this is an old thread but it persuaded me to purchase the Eonon GA6153F for my 2009 VW CC with Dynaudio. My original unit died on me and I didn't want to spend that money on this car that I only drive part time. The installation was much easier than I thought but I have a couple of issues. The main issue is there I get this constant buzz from the speakers when the unit is on. Its almost like it's a ground issue. I'm not sure how to resolve it. The other is the backup camera. I want to use the OEM camera that flips out on the VW emblem. Is that possible? Has anyone done that? Overall i love the unit and the sound is great to me. :beer::beer:


----------

